# ماكينات تؤدي عكس وظيفة ماكينات الcnc



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ماكينات الcnc مهمتها اخذ الاوامر من الكمبيوتر ثم تنفيذ 
فهل يوجد ماكينات تؤدي عكس هذة الوظيفة 
اي تأخذ البيانات من المجسم وتعيد ادخالة الى الكمبيوتر ؟؟
ارجو من لدية اي معلومة في هذا الموضوع يقوم باضافتها 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## altarek_2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

يوجد ما يسمى بالسكانر ثري دي اي ماسحات ضوئية ثلاثية الأبعاد تدرس اي قطعة مصنعة مسبقا وتعطي رسما جاهزا للعمل وحتى يمكنك ربطها مباشرة مع الماكينة لتعطيك مثلها


----------



## zamalkawi (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم توجد، وتسمى ماكينة قياس ثلاثية الأبعاد


----------



## يحيى يحيى (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكما الله كل خير 
واتسائل ماهي فكرة عملها


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يناير 2011)

لم أستعمل هذه الماكينات (وإن كنت من المفترض أن أستعملها في غضون أشهر قليلة في عملي)
ولكن على حد علمي، هذه الماكينات تعتمد على وجود رأس يحركه المستخدم يدويا على الجسم المراد رفع كله وأبعاده، والرأس متصل ميكانيكيا بقاعدة الماكينة من خلال وصلات، وهذه الوصلات تحس بزاوية الدوران، ومن خلال المصفوفة الكيناميتيكية يتم حساب موضع الرأس


----------



## salah_design (2 يناير 2011)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> ماكينات الcnc مهمتها اخذ الاوامر من الكمبيوتر ثم تنفيذ
> فهل يوجد ماكينات تؤدي عكس هذة الوظيفة
> اي تأخذ البيانات من المجسم وتعيد ادخالة الى الكمبيوتر ؟؟
> ارجو من لدية اي معلومة في هذا الموضوع يقوم باضافتها
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


اخي الكريم هذه صور للسكانر الثري دي وهو ما يعرف بالماسح الضوئي







تقبل مروري


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يناير 2011)

يبدو أن هناك عدة أنواع من هذه الماكينة
فالماكينة التي ذكرها الأخ صلاح تعمل بمدأ ضوئي لا تلامسي، بينما الماكينات التي رأيتها أنا تعمل بمبدأ ميكانيكي تلامسي
وأعتقد أن الاختيار حسب التطبيق، والدقة المطلوبة، وغيرهما من عوامل


----------



## zamalkawi (2 يناير 2011)

بالمناسبة، ها هي الماكينة التي أقصدها
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinate-measuring_machine


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 يناير 2011)

very gooooooood question


----------



## يحيى يحيى (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ولكن هل هناك شرح مبسط لطريقة عملها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## salah_design (4 يناير 2011)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير
> ولكن هل هناك شرح مبسط لطريقة عملها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اخي يحيى
بخصوص سؤالك عن شرح بسيط لعمل هذه السكانرات
ولكن اخي كل جهاز وله طريقة من خلال تعريفة على الجهاز والبرنامج التشغيلي له واليوم معظم الاجهزة تعمل وفق البرنامج المرفق معها وهذا الامر يقوم به من تشتري منه الجهاز فهو يقوم بشرح تفصيلي لك عن الجهاز وكيفية استخدامه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسن-12 (4 يناير 2011)

إلتفاتة جيدة بوركت


----------

